# Euer Sommerhit 2010!!



## MrHanky (29 Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen

Was ist euer Sommerhit oder hits 2010

Das sind meine


----------



## amon amarth (29 Juni 2010)

mein ganz persönlicher sommerhit! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiA7viqt0hQ


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (29 Juni 2010)

*Hier ist meiner* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esTVVjpTzIY


----------



## amon amarth (29 Juni 2010)

oh gott..... ;-)


----------



## Katzun (29 Juni 2010)

@amon

Scattered on foreign fields
Lie the burnt out hulls of our dead armour
Old landscape wreckage
And this earth now scorched
Selfless acts of bravery
In the face of overwhelming force
Hold position - position held
Retained new glory sought

Shattered defenses now alone
Cover the tactical withdrawal
Outgunned, outnumbered
Though never outclassed

Spent the ammunition of faith
Weaponry exhausted
Now reduced in numbers
Numbers reduced
To the Last

Face to face with cold dead eyes

The final register of death
Crushed are the adversaries
The kill rate ratio rising
One hundred to one

Honours withheld in travesty
Presented falsely to another
With courage unspoken
All heroes die


*ich kann mir nichts schöneres an einen lauen sommerabend vorstellen*


das ist meiner


----------



## Punisher (30 Juni 2010)

Mein Sommerhit ist wie jedes Jahr Zitroneneis


----------



## MarkyMark (30 Juni 2010)

Ich hab seit Wochen kein Radio an, verweigere mich quasi dem alljährlichen-ich-muss-was-toll-finden 

Bei unserer Nachbarin läuft häufig der Ketchup Song von Las Ketchup. Schlimm genug, dass man den ab und zu vor sich hinsummt. Hatte meine Frau sogar schon mal gebeten, mir eine zu zimmern, damit ich wieder normal werde


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Juli 2010)

Zur Zeit höre ich dieses Lied immer wieder, weswegen es sich vielleicht als mein Sommerhit bezeichnen läßt, wenn man so will.

*Indica* - _Scissor, Paper, Rock_


----------



## begoodtonite (17 Juli 2010)

"last christmas" kommt ganz groß bei mir diesen sommer


----------



## Geldsammler (17 Juli 2010)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> "last christmas" kommt ganz groß bei mir diesen sommer



Du bist ja ein Witzbold!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rainer Wenger (18 Juli 2010)

Also, meine beiden Sommerhits sind in diesem Jahr definitiv:

Lady Gaga - Alejandro  und
Katy Perry ft. Snoop Dogg - California Gurls

:thumbup:


----------



## Jolie (10 Aug. 2010)

Keine Frage: "Hey Soulsister"!


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

David guettas zeit


----------

